# Build Your Own "Vortex Fusion" Chiller



## Huu Minh (Oct 21, 2017)

Huu Minh said:


> With you guys' help, I was able to build one for myself. Thanks to Wolfpack, Badge, CraigInPA for your instruction and inspiration.
> 
> Here are some photo and a video of my vortex chiller:
> 
> ...


----------

